# The more you drive the more you save!



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

How awesome is that? Unlike a traditional ICE car, the more you drive your EV the more money you save.

In honor of MB The Tesla turning 100 days old I decided to crunch the numbers.

In the first 99 days I have driven 5,725 miles. That puts me on pace for 21,107 for the year. I used to average about 18,000 miles a year. We haven't suddenly started driving more, but we have shifted to exclusively driving my car on the weekends which is where the extra miles come from.

Anyway in those 5,725 miles I have used 1,489 kWh for a MPGe of 129.6. In my previous ICE car at 25 MPG (that's generous) those same 5,725 miles would have consumed 229 miles of gas.

So let's do the math...

1,489 kWh * $0.108/kWh = $160.35
229 gallons * $2.854/gallon = $653.57

That's right in 99 days, I have already saved $493.22!!

If you annualize that it's a savings of $1,818.42.

Finally, if you spread that over 5 years it's savings of $9,092.11 and that assumes gas prices stay flat though of course they're expected to rise.

Some fringe data points...

I have estimated vampire drain losses in 99 days to be ~$5.16 so fairly negligible.

Anytime we go somewhere with Tesla destination charging we get free juice. Conversely supercharging costs more than charging at home, so I've left both of these out of the equation as they're essentially a wash.

Someone on Twitter (only seeing the summary of savings) commented that it's incorrect to not included fixed costs with the electrical company of charging at home, but I disagree as those costs are there regardless and it's not like I'm going to move and live in my car 

I can't say enough good things, so all I will say is *WOW*!

I'm coming from a $33k ICE car and into a $56.5k EV. I'll knock $16.5k right off between the fuel savings over 5 years and the federal tax credit making my loaded Model 3 feel like a $40k car!!!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> We haven't suddenly started driving more, but we have shifted to exclusively driving my car on the weekends which is where the extra miles come from.


That's what happened to me too. We used to average 12,000 miles/year on two vehicles. When I got the Leaf, we started switching as much driving to the Leaf as possible: 16k on the leaf, 8k on the minivan. Of course, the problem with the Leaf is you can't take it on any long trips.

Once I get a Tesla, It's probably going to be more like 20k Tesla, 4k other.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

Hmmmm, it's happening to us too. January 15 - May 19, 4 months, 7000 miles, yowsa! I haven't done the calculation yet. Our community has an EV car show coming up, I'll be sure to have those numbers ready


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

@SoFlaModel3 - your FL fuel prices are better than ours here, and your electricity a bit higher, so while I drive half as many miles as you, the savings I've estimated is still looking quite impressive. 
My fuel purchases since reserving is in my signature along with what the savings would have been for the same miles on electric. Currently it sits at that I've paid $3,052 in gas while electricity would have been $494 (over 23k Miles, saving $100/month)!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> @SoFlaModel3 - your FL fuel prices are better than ours here, and your electricity a bit higher, so while I drive half as many miles as you, the savings I've estimated is still looking quite impressive.
> My fuel purchases since reserving is in my signature along with what the savings would have been for the same miles on electric. Currently it sits at that I've paid $3,052 in gas while electricity would have been $494 (over 23k Miles, saving $100/month)!


That's (future) awesome!!

Question for you as I don't think I've ever asked, are you going first production when your number is called or are you waiting for another configuration?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I’m going for the first production. Originally wanted dual for no real needed reason, but not going to wait the extra 6 months for that.


----------

